# I wanna Mini-cooper S !! - what options are your fav's ?



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Well.....

The wife & I saw a Mini-cooper S while on vacation. We have been tossing around a few different vehicles etc etc...

These are the cutest little things around & I would not need an arm twisting for a new puddle jumper, mainly for the wife's around town commutes.

I know how I love my iPod direct & Bluetooth kit on my M3, so those are "for sure" options

What options would you have to have on one of these ??

:dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

M3Mike said:


> Well.....
> 
> The wife & I saw a Mini-cooper S while on vacation. We have been tossing around a few different vehicles etc etc...
> 
> ...


The moonroof is nice.

Sport Package is also a nice package... 17" wheels, xenons, and DSC

If you are getting a manual, strongly consider the limited slip differential, a good buy at $500.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Sport package is a must. I would have opted for LSD and comfort access if I had ordered my car. Sub-25k is easy with the Cooper S and you'll have options enthusiasts want.

I wouldn't touch the moonroof though. It adds weight, cost, makes the car hot inside and negatively impacts handling.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Sport package is a must. I would have opted for LSD and comfort access if I had ordered my car. Sub-25k is easy with the Cooper S and you'll have options enthusiasts want.
> 
> I wouldn't touch the moonroof though. It adds weight, cost, makes the car hot inside and negatively impacts handling.


BG,

Thanks man !

I read your write-ups, very informative. I immediately agreed on the comfort access after I looked it up on the miniusa site, LSD for sure too.

The wife has to have the moonroof,  I am fighting a tough battle to stay away from the convertible.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

M3Mike said:


> BG,
> 
> Thanks man !
> 
> ...


Yeah, avoid the convertible. Adding 400lbs to that car takes a toll.

You guys will enjoy it. I didn't drive my car this weekend - fiancee kept blocking me in with her A3. Got in the Mini this morning and my god I love the little bugger.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Yeah, avoid the convertible. Adding 400lbs to that car takes a toll.
> 
> You guys will enjoy it. I didn't drive my car this weekend - fiancee kept blocking me in with her A3. Got in the Mini this morning and my god I love the little bugger.


BG,

We looked at the Mcoupe another mighty cool car :thumbup:. Just wanting a bit better gas mileage and the occasional use of back seats - for pups. Wife has wanted a cult classic of a car for awhile too.


----------



## R56MellowYellow (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's my two cents worth.

My wife has a 2007 Cooper S - Mellow Yellow / White Roof - btw an excellent color combo.
Picked it up in April.

Options we have:
Nav
Sports Pkg.
LSD
Convienence Pkg.
Cold Weather Pkg.
Multi-function steering wheel
Prem Sound
Auto A/C

Things I would definitely order again (NAV is nice w/ Real Time Traffic)
Sports Pkg.
LSD (if you order the Sports pkg)
Stereos good for a factory radio - don't know how the std one sounds though but its not a quite car so not sure how much sound matters.
My wife loves the comfort access (guess it makes sense if you keep your keys in your purse) as a guy I prefer to use a key.

Bluetooth is great if you have a compatible phone.

Overall the car is a great car.

Like BG, my daily drive is (his was) an 2004 330i ZHP (which I love). Both cars are fun to drive - just make sure you use the sport button in the Mini b/c otherwise the torque steer is annoying.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

jerryshen said:


> just make sure you use the sport button in the Mini b/c otherwise the torque steer is annoying.


Question:

How does using the "sport button" reduce torque steer ?

Thanks for your feedback !


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

M3Mike said:


> Question:
> 
> How does using the "sport button" reduce torque steer ?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback !


It tightens the steering rack, thus the wheel is not loose. It's night and day.

Also the throttle is remapped with the sport button, giving you more grunt. I wish there were a way to make the sport button default to the on position.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> It tightens the steering rack, thus the wheel is not loose. It's night and day.
> 
> Also the throttle is remapped with the sport button, giving you more grunt. I wish there were a way to make the sport button default to the on position.


Good info.

Funny, I say the same thing about the sport button on my M3, I always have it on since I love the improved throttle response, wish BMW could make that happen.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I drove a friend's brand new Cooper S cabriolet a few weeks ago - a Mini, or New Beetle is on the list for my wife's grocery getting etc., in non-winter months.

It felt solid, quick and it looks great. However, it tramlined like a pig and I felt like I was getting pulled all over the road. I doubt that the NB is much better. Bummer that the roads get so rutted here due to studded winter tyre user/idiots.

Hertz here rents Minis, so I am going to surprise her and rent one for a weekend before the weather goes to hell. I will let her see what she thinks.

Good luck with your purchase, Mike.


.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Patrick said:


> I drove a friend's brand new Cooper S cabriolet a few weeks ago - a Mini, or New Beetle is on the list for my wife's grocery getting etc., in non-winter months.
> 
> It felt solid, quick and it looks great. However, it tramlined like a pig and I felt like I was getting pulled all over the road. I doubt that the NB is much better. Bummer that the roads get so rutted here due to studded winter tyre user/idiots.
> 
> ...


Patrick, actually the R56 - the new mini, which the convertibles aren't - is much better about handling road imperfections. On 16s the R56 car is far more comfortable than any R52/R53. It's amazing how much the new suspension and turbo have changed the character of the car.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Patrick, actually the R56 - the new mini, which the convertibles aren't - is much better about handling road imperfections. On 16s the R56 car is far more comfortable than any R52/R53. It's amazing how much the new suspension and turbo have changed the character of the car.


yep, about 1" of additional travel. Nice ride.... :thumbup: I'll stick with my 06 MCS. Nothing like the supercharger, and the burble. 

Folks, no matter. The MINI is a hoot.:thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

javelina1 said:


> yep, about 1" of additional travel. Nice ride.... :thumbup: I'll stick with my 06 MCS. Nothing like the supercharger, and the burble.
> 
> Folks, no matter. The MINI is a hoot.:thumbup:


Both are nice cars, but driving both back to back quite regularly, the R56 Cooper S has a much better power band and it makes the car feel much faster, even though the difference is only 4 hp. It seems to take a while for the supercharged car to get going, while the turbo has plenty of low end power.

The answer will be the R56-based Cooper S convertible due out for MY09!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Manual tranny, LSD and Xenons.


----------



## Nimble (Sep 4, 2007)

Meh, MINI's with options are a waste....just get the color you want, then add the LSD, xenons, and sport suspension. You're good to go then.


----------



## Nimble (Sep 4, 2007)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Manual tranny, LSD and Xenons.


:rofl yeah to that.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Nimble said:


> Meh, MINI's with options are a waste....just get the color you want, then add the LSD, xenons, and sport suspension. You're good to go then.


We will probably end up with every available option.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

M3Mike said:


> Well.....
> 
> The wife & I saw a Mini-cooper S while on vacation. We have been tossing around a few different vehicles etc etc...
> 
> ...


We have good friends who have an 06 Mini S vert - it's got to be one of the most fun vehicles I've ever driven.

Only downside was bad visibility out the rear top up - worse then my E46, but there is a backup warning.

Wouldn't stop me from getting one, though.

Ed


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

EdCT said:


> We have good friends who have an 06 Mini S vert - it's got to be one of the most fun vehicles I've ever driven.
> 
> Only downside was bad visibility out the rear top up - worse then my E46, but there is a backup warning.
> 
> ...


The Gas mileage at 30ish mpg is still a step up for us, no real need for an SUV anymore, kids are about out.


----------



## Nimble (Sep 4, 2007)

M3Mike said:


> We will probably end up with every available option.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


And that will put you in the low 30's for a econocar. Fun.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Nimble said:


> And that will put you in the low 30's for a econocar. Fun.


Saving $$ is not the factor (in our case) for this purchase. 
Thanks for your opinion anyway.

As I said, we'll probably load to the hilt.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

M3Mike said:


> Saving $$ is not the factor (in our case) for this purchase.
> Thanks for your opinion anyway.
> 
> As I said, we'll probably load to the hilt.


JCW? :thumbup:


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

///ACS330Ci said:


> JCW? :thumbup:


For me, I would say :thumbup:

Since it is for her, it will be the "S" model, probably not the JCW stuff though.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

M3Mike said:


> For me, I would say :thumbup:
> 
> Since it is for her, it will be the "S" model, probably not the JCW stuff though.


My wife insisted on the JCW kit


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

///ACS330Ci said:


> My wife insisted on the JCW kit


Whoa !

Nothing wrong with a Danica Patrick in da house !!!!! :thumbup:

How does the JCW equipped do against the 330Ci ? Keeps up, or not even ?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

M3Mike said:


> How does the JCW equipped do against the 330Ci ? Keeps up, or not even ?


The Mini is a bit quicker off the line, but the 330 makes up ground as the speed increases


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

///ACS330Ci said:


> The Mini is a bit quicker off the line, but the 330 makes up ground as the speed increases


Really? My 03 ZHP would flat out obliterate my 07 Cooper S in every way. Then again, my 03 ZHP was also much faster than my 06 330i.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Really? My 03 ZHP would flat out obliterate my 07 Cooper S in every way. Then again, my 03 ZHP was also much faster than my 06 330i.


I am keeping my beloved M3 anyways, just curious about the Mini S, it seems they will make it up hills.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

M3Mike said:


> I am keeping my beloved M3 anyways, just curious about the Mini S, it seems they will make it up hills.


Not a problem.... awesome little car.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Really? My 03 ZHP would flat out obliterate my 07 Cooper S in every way. Then again, my 03 ZHP was also much faster than my 06 330i.


What are the specs on your Mini? Have you done any mods to it? Then again, my 330 isn't stock either so I guess that wouldn't explain too much although our Mini has pulled other 330s as well. Your Mini isn't an automatic is it?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

///ACS330Ci said:


> What are the specs on your Mini? Have you done any mods to it? Then again, my 330 isn't stock either so I guess that wouldn't explain too much although our Mini has pulled other 330s as well. Your Mini isn't an automatic is it?


2007 6 speed Mini Cooper S with sport package and sport suspension. It's a decently quick car but it's far, far slower than my ZHP. So was my 2006 e90 330i. It couldn't hang at all with my 2003 ZHP.


----------



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

on miniusa.com, i see that DSC is not standard but optional. I thought DSC was a desirable safety feature. however, when i looked at a dealership's inventory, none of the 20 odd cars had this feature. how necessary is this feature for a normal daily driver that will not be tracked/raced etc? any comments would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> 2007 6 speed Mini Cooper S with sport package and sport suspension. It's a decently quick car but it's far, far slower than my ZHP. So was my 2006 e90 330i. It couldn't hang at all with my 2003 ZHP.


Hmmm, I don't know. Wheels/tires maybe? Are you running the extremely over weight S-Lites and runflats?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Gesler said:


> on miniusa.com, i see that DSC is not standard but optional. I thought DSC was a desirable safety feature. however, when i looked at a dealership's inventory, none of the 20 odd cars had this feature. how necessary is this feature for a normal daily driver that will not be tracked/raced etc? any comments would be appreciated. thanks


IMHO, that's a tough call and really depends on who will be driving the car and what their experience is. As you noted, it's basically as safety feature. I wouldn't make the tracked or race connection though because I would actually turn this feature off during those type of activities.


----------



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

///ACS330Ci said:


> .... I wouldn't make the tracked or race connection though because I would actually turn this feature off during those type of activities.


oh, didnt really think that out. well :slap:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Hmmm, I don't know. Wheels/tires maybe? Are you running the extremely over weight S-Lites and runflats?


Yep. I plan to switch when the treads get down to nothing. Figure it's a losing proposition anyway. Regardless, while Coopers fun, it's not even on the same plain as my ZHP. Handling, power, ride comfort, ambient noise...the ZHP has it all over the slower, less refined Cooper S. The difference in power is huge. The lack of RWD pretty much keeps the Cooper in the fun-to-drive but not really great territory.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> I wish there were a way to make the sport button default to the on position.


http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103258

:thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Plaz said:


> http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103258
> 
> :thumbup:


Cool. Got another project for my dad when he comes to town in April. :rofl:


----------

